# Easy breakfast food for todlers?



## kellemaine (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm a mother of two toddlers one is 4 and the other one is 6. 

I'm into pastries and chocolates but is not really into the cooking of baby foods.

May I ask for recipes that are healthy yet enticing for todlers.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Scrambled eggs.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

4 and 6 years?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

A little confusing, you state about cooking baby foods but then call them toddlers. If it is 4 and 6 years and toddlers is correct I wouldn't think you would be doing any baby foods for them. I have a 3 and 6 year old and they eat adult food pretty much. Just normal breakfast fare for them.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Oatmeal


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Anything that doesn't have an abundance of sugar should do just fine.


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

I prep veggies for snacks and quick cooking for my kids. 3 and 4 years old. They like an omelette or egg scramble with their choice of veggies in the morning, then snack on those same veggies and hummus throughout the day. Fresh fruit and granola with yogurt is another.


----------

